# Discounted Red Bull , not Water...mmm



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Opened Uber driver app this morning and a new shiny picture greets bleary eyes , Uber proudly announce 2 discounted cans of Red Bull per fill of fuel at Caltex service stations.

As a person who has read all the accounts of adverse health effects of caffeine combined with taurine and sugar in an easily ie quickly consumable drink , would have thought a quality sparkling or still mineral water would have been more appropriate ?

On reflection however as a gold momentum holder , whose mind boggles at how many hours it would take per month to qualify for platinum, presumably this is the stay awake remedy for the $10 per hour workforce?

Uber should retract this absurd promotion and promote healthy hydrating liquid ie water??

Perrier 4 for $ 5.00 now that would be a caring gesture.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

always be hustlin'


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

...why Perrier or Pure Bull???,a makeup kit with good eyeliner would make drivers happy and motivate to work hard...


----------



## snert (Sep 1, 2016)

I find it hard to believe that anyone would ship water half-way across the globe,
and even harder to believe anyone would pay $7.50 a litre for it.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm happy with unfiltered tap water with my Dory and chips on a Friday night...


----------



## Melbourne Mod (Oct 30, 2017)

Thread has been emasculated so let’s close it.


----------

